# Six on MLK Day



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Four of us had a fun hunt today with Ticker and Sadie. Ideal conditions for tracking and little wind for good listening to beagle music. Harvested 6 bunnies on private ground north of Mt. Gilead. Had 2 or 3 escapees. Really fortunate to have these conditions for this time of year. Would like to have just a little snow for visibility.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

10-4 on the snow. Nice job Galion!


----------

